# Boer bucks



## Lydia_the_goat (Jun 16, 2013)

Got a boer doeling and buckling about a month ago and i wanted to know what to expect. Im new to boers and would like to see pictures of good quality bucks. Mine is Snickers and he is getting back into shape since the people we got them off of had them badly starved. The year old does looked like dairies. He is 3 months.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Welcome to Boers! It's not easy getting a good shot but can we get a full bodied one?
My buck Darlin is pictured here on the left.
He is 18mos. He has strong topline but hasnt developed his butt yet.


----------



## Lydia_the_goat (Jun 16, 2013)

I will try. Should have one tomorrow. Im not there right now. But i will look through my camera.


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

I think this thread has alot of good pictures in it...most are on pages 2 & 4.
http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f231/new-boer-buck-143278/


----------



## Lydia_the_goat (Jun 16, 2013)

All of them look wonderful! Now i know what to look for! Keep posting bucks here so that everyone can see them!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Get some better pics of the little guy, so we can tell you more about him. The pic you have makes it hard to evaluate him.
We would need a side, rear and front shot. Make sure, you step back a ways, so his head doesn't look really big in the pics. 
Also squat down level with the goat, to get a good pic, but not to close or to far away. 

If you want to see my bucks, look on my website below or look at my AVAtar.


----------



## Lydia_the_goat (Jun 16, 2013)

Thanks i will do so tomorrow when i get back. These were just off of my camera.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

This is our yearling buck (paint) and 3 year old buck. Both are fullblood Boers.  

Snickers is cute!  Looking forward to seeing another picture of him.


----------



## Lydia_the_goat (Jun 16, 2013)

First is my boer buckling. Age is 3 months

























Next is my show doe

























They both came from people who badly starved them. I hope they have good potential!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Cute goats! They may have potential with lots, and lots of feed. They are very small for their ages and you're right, they are very thin. 

If you can give them a high fat/protein grain that would do them lots of good. A high quality hay like alfalfa or orchard grass would help them gain weight too. 

If they are not already, you may want to gradually work them on to free fed grain. They have a better chance of catching up size wise that way IMO.


----------



## Lydia_the_goat (Jun 16, 2013)

We just switched them to a grower feed for goats and they get fed pretty much whenever they want. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Great! I'm sure they'll be looking fabulous in no time.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with crossroads boers


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Cute! Toth and Crossroads are right  I would also deworm him, because you never know what could be in his system that may stunt his growth futher.


----------



## Lydia_the_goat (Jun 16, 2013)

TrinityRanch said:


> Cute! Toth and Crossroads are right  I would also deworm him, because you never know what could be in his system that may stunt his growth futher.


We had already wormed them once. But i dont think that it worked for him.


----------

